# Transmission Fluid Type



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

The yellow sticker on the right side of my transmission (5sp man) calls for MTF LT-1 and states that there is lifetime fluid (blah blah) BMW part # 23-001-434-404. I have 30,000 miles, and plan on draining and filling with Redline D4-ATF. 

Is this fluid with the "ATF" designation o.k. to use? :dunno: 

Or do I need to use a replacement fluid with an "MTF" designation?

While searching last night, I found a post about this, but for some reason I can't seem to find it tonight. :tsk:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Most current transmissions use an ATF type fluid, yes, even manual transmissions.

Since your car is under warranty make SURE that whatever fluid you use meets all of the BMW specs, otherwise your warranty could be void on internal transmission parts.

The safest thing to do it to use BMW fluid.

But many people have had good luck with Redline D4 ATF, Redline MTL, and Purple Max stuff. I have used Mobil 1 ATF and Mobil 1 10W-30 in trannies that take ATF with good results.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

**The safest thing to do it to use BMW fluid.**

I was thinking of using BMW fluid, but people have posted such negative stuff here and over at "Fanatics" about it. People are saying how dirty it is..and that it is just garbage. 

You say you have "used" Mobil 1, but what are you currently using?

Does anyone else have thoughts on BWW fluid vs. Redline??


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Currently both manul transmissions have BMW fluid in them. The Roadster is out of warranty, and will be going to Redline or Purple Max (heard many good things about it).

The M3 will most likely stay with BMW fluid until the warranty is up. But since it is SMG, I don't see benefits to going to another fluid.

I have heard many good things about Redline People have had very good luck with them. But at least their engine oils, do not meet BMW specs. Not that they aren't good, they just don't meet the specs (ACEA A3/B3)


----------



## slilley (Feb 12, 2003)

I used Redline D4ATF for a year before switching to Mobil-1 ATF for the last three. Never had any problem with either. I also use Mobil-1 70W90 Gear Oil in the differential. Mobil-1 was much easier to find locally, so that was the main driver in the decision. I flush both the transmission and the diff every year...cheap insurance if you ask me.

Lifetime BMW fluid...boy that's a funny one! Just like the engine oil only needs to be changed every 15-18K miles!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually about the worse you can do on the oil is about 15,500.

But with a synthetic nothing wears out, except the additive package. Not the oil, no viscosity improvers to shear away and make your oil a single wieght 10 weight oil. No reason it can't go a LOT longer than most people seem to think.

Yealy on the tranny and diff are probably excessive, but it it makes you feel good.

Autos only get a partial fluid swap every 15K - 30K, and they are a lot harder on the fluid than a manual.


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> **The safest thing to do it to use BMW fluid.**
> 
> I was thinking of using BMW fluid, but people have posted such negative stuff here and over at "Fanatics" about it. People are saying how dirty it is..and that it is just garbage.
> 
> ...


Try this out first. There have been several discussion over at BF.c in the E36M3 forum about what transmission fluid to use as a replacement.

http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/s...id=45969&sortby=lastpost&sortorder=descending

My take: if you are still stock, and still under warranty, then I would use the BMW fluid. Of course, if your dealer finds out you even drained and refilled the tranny with BMW fluid, they'll likely void the transmission part of the warranty since it's a "lifetime fill" and not to be touched.

Myself, I'll be switching to Redline MTL when I do my flywheel and clutch upgrade.

HTH


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I am curious why you would want to switch to Redline?

Do you track your car?
Is there a cost benefit?


To me it seems that if you run your car soley on the street there is no need to make a change to anything other than the OEM recommended. Of course, I would still change out the fluid every two to three years instead of their lifetime spec.


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

edit



LmtdSlip said:


> I am curious why you would want to switch to Redline?
> 
> Do you track your car?
> Is there a cost benefit?
> ...


Isn't that kind of like asking 'Why do you mod your car?'?

- Because I feel that the Redline product is a better substance than the "lifetime" fluid
- Because even though I don't track my car, I still enjoy driving it in a spirited manner
- Because I drive a car that is intended for more than 'Point A to Point B' transportation
- Because I've read several positive reviews for the product
- Because it gives me peace of mind
- *Because it's my prerogative*


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I put redline fluid in the tranny. It makes shifting much smoother. I put it in the e46 when I had it, too. It cured a problem in the e46. Ltdslip, it makes a significant difference imo. The Hack changed his at the same time I did the e46 and reported no change in feel at all, so it might vary from car to car. It was night and day for me - way more than mere mental expectation could account for.

Asking why you would change from OEM spec is like asking why you would use a synthetic oil in an e36. B/c the oil is better.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> I am curious why you would want to switch to Redline?
> 
> Do you track your car?
> Is there a cost benefit?
> ...


For reasons already stated. I've heard alot of good things (a few bad as well) about Redline.

Not to mention, it is considerably cheaper than the BMW fluid.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> For reasons already stated. I've heard alot of good things (a few bad as well) about Redline.
> 
> Not to mention, it is considerably cheaper than the BMW fluid.


Got it.

Didnt realize that Redline was less expensive. 
But considering how infrequent the changes are I am not sure the savings would be worth the effort given the same performance or possibly even better.


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> Got it.
> 
> Didnt realize that Redline was less expensive.
> But considering how infrequent the changes are I am not sure the savings would be worth the effort given the same performance or possibly even better.


A less expensive fluid to me is just an added benefit. I want the improved product which brings better shifting and performance, and would even be wiulling to pay more for it.

Its easy to say that changing the fluid isn't worth the effort, but, its not hard to do, and its not expensive to have done, and when the difference is perceptible, that makes it even better.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

///MDex said:


> A less expensive fluid to me is just an added benefit. I want the improved product which brings better shifting and performance, and would even be wiulling to pay more for it.
> 
> Its easy to say that changing the fluid isn't worth the effort, but, its not hard to do, and its not expensive to have done, and when the difference is perceptible, that makes it even better.


How many miles do you have on your MC?

Have you changed your transmission and/or diff fluid yet?


----------



## ///MDex (Dec 11, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> How many miles do you have on your MC?
> 
> Have you changed your transmission and/or diff fluid yet?


I've got just under 24k on my 00MC. I haven't changed either fluid yet.


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

I owned a miata and changed the tranny fluid religiously at 30K intervals for over 160,000 miles (still shifted/ran like a top when I sold it). I used stock Dino oil, Redline (2 Types), and Mobil1. I think about two to three years would be the longest I could be comfortable with oil in a tranny or diff. Those gears WILL break down any oil over time.

The Redline shifted the best (tie with M1) and degraded the least over the change interval. The M1 was just as good to begin with and degraded significantly after 20k-ish, Dino oil shifted the poorest and degraded the most.

I've heard great things about Amsoil and similar feedback regarding Royal Purple. You can't beat www.bobistheoilguy.com for some serious oil info.


----------

